# What to do??



## crudeoilbear (Nov 11, 2009)

My wife has no interest in having sex or any sexual encounters with me anymore. We are both 29 yrs old and have 2 kids. The prob started before the kids. I am so uptight about the whole thing I'm going crazy, not really. Any ideas??


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

Counciling? Better talk about this one and both make a supreme effort as no sex will destroy a marriage. Does she realize this?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

crudeoilbear said:


> . Any ideas??


Read my article: Sexless Marriage?

See if you tick any of the boxes.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. It is a shame you had kids before you dealt with this problem. Kids only make things worse. 

Tell me, did she replace you with the kids?


----------

